# [Wet Thumb Forum]-fish swimming at top of tank



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i noticed that all of my fish were swimming at the top of my tank last night. they continued this all day, and they were still doing it tonight. 
i guessed that they didn't have enough oxygen i added a bubble stone for a little extra air. i will probably only run it at night though. i just figured that my plants would produce enough oxygen for the fish.

i am running a canister filter, but it doesn't splash at all. 

what else could this be?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i noticed that all of my fish were swimming at the top of my tank last night. they continued this all day, and they were still doing it tonight. 
i guessed that they didn't have enough oxygen i added a bubble stone for a little extra air. i will probably only run it at night though. i just figured that my plants would produce enough oxygen for the fish.

i am running a canister filter, but it doesn't splash at all. 

what else could this be?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the behavior begin shortly after a water change? Do the fish appear to have an increased respiration rate? Do gills appear red or inflamed?

I ask because I have seen this behavior after doing a significant (50%) change of water with chlorine-treated water. If that is the case, I would suggest aerating the new water for 24hrs prior to adding it to the aquarium, or treating the new water with a water conditioner designed to treat chlorine or chloramine. You may want to consider contacting your water department to determine how your water supply is being treated.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Russell,

Could you supply some additional information? 

What is your current pH and KH?

Are you injecting CO2 and if so how long has the system been running?

Also, was it all the fish at the top or just certain species and if the latter which ones?

Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i havnt changed the water in about a week and a half, so its probably not the clorine.

as for the respiration rate, i dont think its any faster, and the gills aren't inflamed.

ph 7.1
kh dont have the test but i will tomorrow

i am injecting c02, and i refilled it 3 days ago, so it could be that

and it was every fish (even the african butterfly)


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i was checking, and my fluval 204 canister filter keeps clogging up, and it is barely trickeling, and that is the only aeration i have. that mixed with the fresh co2 probably did it.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

I would agree that the problem likely is between too low O2 and too high CO2.

Russell, it's very important to have a KH test kit when injection CO2. Without the KH test kit you can only guess if the CO2 is too much or not enough. Knowing the pH and KH will allow you to know how much CO2 is in your tank and adjust so that your plants have enough but your fish are safe. Once you get your KH test kit you can use this CO2 chart to determine your CO2 levels.

http://www.tropica.com/article_fullscreen.asp?type=aquaristic&id=445


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks a lot. that will be nice


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is kh the same as alkalinity? because i have a test for that.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russell:
> is kh the same as alkalinity? because i have a test for that.


Yes. So, now you can take the results of your KH (Alkalinity test) and your pH and compare those numbers on the CO2 chart I gave the link for and make sure your levels of CO2 fall within the green area on the chart.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

k, will do tomorrow


----------

